# Politikverbot im Forum



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2009)

Auch wenn im Forum Politik, die nichts mit Angeln zu tun hat, aus gutem Grunde verboten ist, heisst das nicht, dass Politik nicht auch für Angler relevant ist.

Aus diesem Grunde haben wir die Vorsitzenden der im Bundestag vertretenen Parteien angeschrieben und sie gebeten, zum Angeln und Anglern Stellung zu nehmen als "Wahlprüfstein" für unsere Member und Leser:

*CDU:*
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...stagswahl-cdu-waehlen-der-wahlpruefstein.html

*CSU:*
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...stagswahl-csu-waehlen-der-wahlpruefstein.html

*SPD:*
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...swahl-die-spd-waehlen-der-wahlpruefstein.html

*FDP:*
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...swahl-die-fdp-waehlen-der-wahlpruefstein.html

*Die Grünen:*
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...l-die-gruenen-waehlen-der-wahlpruefstein.html

*Die Linke:*
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...ahl-die-linke-waehlen-der-wahlpruefstein.html

*Eine Diskussion ist hier im Board natürlich weiterhin nur im Rahmen "anglerischer" Politik und nicht allgemein politisch möglich!*​


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Politikverbot im Forum*

Nachdem ich die Parteien selbstverständlich über die Veröffentlichung informiert habe, kam auch schon die erste Reaktion im Netz:
http://www.jankorte.de/


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. August 2009)

*AW: Politikverbot im Forum*

Nette Sache, das wird sicher interessant. Die eine Stellungnahme ist ja recht detailliert. Warum du schreibst, "Auch" die hätten es geschafft ist mir allerdings schleierhaft.

Sorry, jetzt habe ich es kapiert.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (4. August 2009)

*AW: Politikverbot im Forum*

An und für sich eine gelungene Sache! #6

Die Kommentierung der Briefe der Parteien hättest Du Dir jedoch imho sparen können/ sollen. #t


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Politikverbot im Forum*

Auch die FDP hat reagiert und unseren Wahlprüfstein veröffentlicht.:
http://mitmachen.fdp.de/webcom/show_article.php?wc_c=1544&wc_id=13


----------



## bonuspeter (4. August 2009)

*AW: Politikverbot im Forum*

Hat wohl erst einmal abgewartet was die anderen so schreiben !


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Politikverbot im Forum*



> Deswegen wäre es vielleicht sinnvoll, vor solchen Anfragen mal einen Forderungskatalog (gemeinsam mit DAV und vielleicht den anderen) zu erarbeiten und die Parteien vor Wahlen sozusagen zu mehr Konkretheit durch einen strukturierten Fragenkatalog zu zwingen.


Das Problem dabei ist bei einem konkreten Fragekatalog immer das folgende:
Die Bundesparteien ziehen sich auf die für sie bequeme Föderalismusreform zurück und verweisen auf die zustädnigen Länderministerien....

Genau deswegen habe ich diesmal diesen Weg gewählt.

Werde das aber im Kopf behalten (in spätestens 4 Jahren wird ja wieder gewählt), und da wir eh sehr gut mit dem DAV zusammen arbeiten (VDSF weigert sich ja selbst Mail- oder Posteingang zu bestätigen..), kann man das mittelfristig durchaus mal angehen mit einem entsprechenden "Fragenkatalog"...


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (4. August 2009)

*AW: Politikverbot im Forum*

Ich hätte es am wenigsten von den Linken und am ehesten von der FDP erwartet :

Nicht nur blabla , sondern eine richtige Antwort in der auf die Problematiken eingegangen wird.
Für mich überraschend : Die Linken loben dabei (fast) sogar eine CSU-Ministerin -"ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung"

.... dabei würd sich doch eigentlich jeder Politiker eher die Hand abhacken, als auch nur ansatzweise gut über seinen politischen "Feind" zu reden.


Uli


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Politikverbot im Forum*



> War auch keine Kritik sondern Anregung bzw. Überlegung wie man anglerische Belange noch sichtbarer machen könnte.


Hab ich auch genauso gesehen, wollte nur meine Motivation zu meiner diesmaligen Vorgehensweise beschreiben.



> Bzw. eben anglerische Themen mit Politikbezug auch zwischen durch beleuchten. Müßte doch der DAV auch dran interessiert sein...


Machen wir immer wieder (auch zusammen, DAV ist da echt topp!!), musste nur immer wieder das Magazin lesen (siehe auch die Umfrage bei den zustädnigen Landesministern etc)..

Und werden wir natürlich auch zukünftig machen, gerade auch weil die aktuelle Umfragemir persönlich deutlich gezeigt hat, wie weit weg von der Realtität und dem normalen Bürger und seinen  Sorgen und Bedürfnissen die "große Politik" doch ist, und ganz speziell wenns ums angeln geht....


----------



## ivo (4. August 2009)

*AW: Politikverbot im Forum*

Ich denke das die Briefe von Mitarbeitern für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit der Parteien erstellt wurden, egal wer Unterschrieben hat, ob Parteivorsitzender oder Generalsekretär.
Der Inhalt der Briefe spricht im allgemeinen für sich, bloß keine festen Aussagen treffen. Da wurden doch nur die oberflächlichen Standpunkte wieder dargelegt.


----------



## Lumb mit der Rattenfellmütze (7. August 2009)

*AW: Politikverbot im Forum*

Zunächst einmal Hut ab vor Thomas, dass er sich wieder die Mühe gemacht hat, eine solche Abfrage zu starten. #6 Dass die Angler vor einer Wahl gegenüber den Parteien klar Flagge zeigen, halte ich für den eigentlichen Sinn der Geschichte. Für wesentlich wichtiger jedenfalls als die Antworten der Parteien, die ich nicht anders erwartet hatte.

Dass die Antworten - jedenfalls der Parteien, die seriöse Regierungspolitik machen wollen - nicht so konkret sind, wie wir uns das wünschen, liegt in der Natur der Sache. Regieren ist in aller Regel das Ausgleichen zwischen oft sehr gegensätzlichen Interessen (Angler und Wasserkraftbetreiber z.B.). Und da gibt es in den meisten Fällen eben auch nicht die eine einzig richtige und einfache Lösung, sondern oft nur die Betrachtung des Einzelfalls. 

Und wenn ein Politiker dann schon mal für ein Problem eine Lösung hat und die auch konkret ausspricht, dann muss er die den Menschen erklären und dafür Akzeptanz gewinnen. Meist wird ein Politiker, der solcherart Klartext spricht, schon in diesem Stadium von Lobbyisten mit Hilfe unseren ach so allwissenden Medien (die öffentlich-rechtlichen eingeschlossen) "geschlachtet". Die politische Konkurrenz (mitunter auch aus den eigenen Reihen) hilft da im eigenen Interesse oft wider besseren Wissens mit. 

Und wenn denn doch einer vor einer Wahl etwas verspricht, dieses dann aber aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht umsetzen kann (einfachster und häufigster Grund ist ein mehr oder weniger zwangsweise "geehelichter" Koalitionspartner), dann kann er sich in unserer Medienwelt bestenfalls noch aussuchen, ob er als Wahlbetrüger oder als Versager gebrandmarkt wird. Leider wird es nach meinem Eindruck immer schwieriger, sachlich und unaufgeregt über immer komplexere Dinge zu diskutieren - ich erinnere nur an den Aufschrei, als die Volkswirte der Commerzbank (?) im Ergebnis des zunehmenden Lebensalters, der immer längeren Rentenbezugszeiten und der immer geringeren Zahl von Menschen im arbeitsfähigen Alter zu dem nüchternen Schluss gekommen sind, dass in 40 Jahren eine längere Lebensarbeitszeit von Nöten ist, wenn nicht die Renten gekürzt oder die Rentenbeiträge drastisch erhöht werden sollen. Zu diesem Ergebnis muss mit ein bißchen Nachdenken jeder Mittelschüler kommen. Nur leider gefällt es uns nicht so richtig ...

Kurzum: auch ich würde mir einfachere und einheitliche Regelungen wünschen und sehe keinen wirklichen Sinn in der Fischerprüfung. Für uns mag das sicher ein wichtiges Thema sein, in unserem Land gibts allerdings ganz andere Probleme. Und deswegen verstehe ich auch, dass kein seriöser Politiker wegen der Fischereischeinpflicht an der ohnehin fragilen Kompetenzverteilung zwischen Bund und Ländern rührt. Abgesehen davon ist die Fischerprüfung ja wohl auch auf Betreiben von Anglervereinen aus dem süddeutschen Raum entstanden - die Lehrgänge sind nun mal eine gute Einnahmequelle... 



> Ich hätte es am wenigsten von den Linken und am ehesten von der FDP erwartet :
> 
> Nicht nur blabla , sondern eine richtige Antwort in der auf die Problematiken eingegangen wird.
> Für mich überraschend : Die Linken loben dabei (fast) sogar eine CSU-Ministerin -"ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung"


|kopfkrat

Das ist nicht erstaunlich. Wenn ich nicht zu dem stehen muss, was ich sage, dann gebe ich jedem die Antwort, die er sich wünscht. Ich vermute mal, wenn die PETA oder irgend eine andere Tierschutzorganisation zu diesem Thema bei den Linken angefragt hätte, dann hätten die Aussagen sehr viel anders ausgesehen. Wie ernst die Linkspartei zum Beispiel das Thema Aalschutz nimmt, kann man leicht in deren Großen und Kleinen Anfragen im Sächsischen Landtag zum Thema Wasserkraft ersehen: Am liebsten würden die Genossen alle der mehr als 3000 alten und stillgelegten Kleinwasserkraftanlagen in Sachsen wieder in Betrieb nehmen. Was das für Aal, Forelle, Äsche u.a. bedeutet, dürfte hier jedem klar sein#6


----------



## bacalo (7. August 2009)

*AW: Politikverbot im Forum*

@ Lumb mit der Rattenfellmütze


Zunächst einmal Hut ab vor Thomas, dass er sich wieder die Mühe gemacht hat, eine solche Abfrage zu starten. #6 

:mDanke hierfür!


.....
Und wenn ein Politiker dann schon mal für ein Problem eine Lösung hat und die auch konkret ausspricht, dann muss er die den Menschen erklären und dafür Akzeptanz gewinnen. Meist wird ein Politiker, der solcherart Klartext spricht, schon in diesem Stadium von Lobbyisten mit Hilfe unseren ach so allwissenden Medien (die öffentlich-rechtlichen eingeschlossen) "geschlachtet". Die politische Konkurrenz (mitunter auch aus den eigenen Reihen) hilft da im eigenen Interesse oft wider besseren Wissens mit. 


Respekt, interessanter Beitrag#6.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Politikverbot im Forum*



			
				Lumb mit der Rattenfellmütze schrieb:
			
		

> Dass die Angler vor einer Wahl gegenüber den Parteien klar Flagge zeigen, halte ich für den eigentlichen Sinn der Geschichte. Für wesentlich wichtiger jedenfalls als die Antworten der Parteien, die ich nicht anders erwartet hatte.


Stimmt, das war der Punkt.

Das habe ich schon bei der letzten Bundestagswahl gemacht und werde es auch bei den nächsten.

Da weder die anderen Angelmedien/Zeitschriften noch der VDSF sowas macht, bin ich umso dankbarer für die Unterstützung und aktive Mitarbeit bei der Ausformulierung durch den DAV - in Person der Geschäftsführer, Herrn Freudenberg.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Politikverbot im Forum*

"Aktuelle" Meldung:
Heute nachmittag bekam ich von der SPD doch tatsächlich noch zur bisher bloss als Brief geschickten Antwort auch noch eine Mail, wie wir es uns in unserem Anschreiben gewünscht hatten........
Dass wir den Redaktionsschluss, den wir mit dem 29.07.!!! angegeben hatten, ging da wohl "irgendwie unter"..........


----------

